# Door making sets



## Hat (May 19, 2006)

Has anyone used the entry door making sets. I know Freud makes a set for around $200. And I think Infinity makes a set for the same price. And Jesada makes a set for $129.00 Was wondering what would be the difference iof any. Thanks Hat


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Hat
I have seen the Freud set and they are great but I have not seen the Jesada set but the norm is the type of carb. they put on the bits.

Here's a nice set from MLCS/Katana (Katana is the higher end bits MLCS sells) they are a Dark Red almost Brown I see Bob and Rick use one or two of them on the RWS.

The Katana set at 175.oo with free shipping from the InterNet store,the good ones will be about the same price the lower end ones will be about 30% to 40% lower in price. 


Carbide tipped rail and stile bits for making entry doors. 
These cutters come as a matched 2 piece bit set. Use for 1-3/8" stock (interior doors) or 1-3/4" stock (exterior doors). This set includes 1/4" and 1/2" slot cutters and spacers for making either 1/4" or 1/2" thick panel tongues.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/katbt11.htm

Bj


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Hat said:


> Has anyone used the entry door making sets. I know Freud makes a set for around $200. And I think Infinity makes a set for the same price. And Jesada makes a set for $129.00 Was wondering what would be the difference iof any. Thanks Hat


The primary difference is that the Freud set allows you to set the cope bit height and make stub tenons (like for intermediate rails and stiles) then remove the top half of the cutter to make extended tenons for major rails. The cutter is indexed so that you don't have to change the cutter height for this and reassembly is a snap. Also, the change from 1-3/8" to 1-3/4" is a simple change of spacers with no shimming required.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I am in the process of making doors right now. I bought the set from Infinity, it costs $150. but I ordered some other bits as well and got a discount of $25.00 on the order. They ship free. They have a bit that you can use to extend the tenon. It's a separate bit. I didn't get that because I didn't need it for what I'm making. I like Infinity bits, they are less expensive and quitre good.
Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Woodnut65

"They have a bit that you can use to extend the tenon"

Do you recall the part number for that bit ? I sure would like to see that one.

I do have bits that will make it shorter but not longer LOL 
Puts the saying about " I cut it 3 times and it's still to short" out the window. 

Sorry, I just had to jump on that one 

But thanks for the great tip on where to get the bit set from at a good price .

Bj


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi bobj3: The bit is in a new catalog the number is 91-5221c price is 34.90
You can call them if you want, the number is 877-872-2487, it's toll free.
If you are not in a hurry, you can get on their list for catalogs and E-mail when they have sales. Woodnut65


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It seems that any specialty tools and jigs for entry doors are always the most expensive critters on the block. I went through sticker shock when I purchased my Kwikset installation kit, and that was 18 years ago. The Kwikset kit is for installing door knobs and deadbolts. Back then it was just shy of $200. The auto adjusting features saved a great deal of time doing set ups, and after thousands of locksets installed still works like a champ. This was my first experience using a production type jig, and it set me on the path of using jigs for consistency. Money well spent and you do get what you pay for.


----------

